# Derelict Hospital, Newcastle Upon-Tyne



## S4M (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All !!

I was staying with some family I have in Newcastle Upon Tyne and was searching for some places online, mainly google map for some potential places to shoot for a photography project...

I struck gold , and found this boarded up hospital (for the incurable) fairly close to Newcastle General, borrowed a car and an A to Z of the area... and eventually found it!

Anyway, here are some of the better shots....





_Quite an impressive building from the front..._





This place even had its own road system with traffic lights, non of which are working, (had to try though !) 





















I do have a few more shots, jst havnt had the time to go through them! there were some spot lights arond the front and back which would make some cool night shots....

Anyway, any feedback would be cool ! 

Cheers, Sam


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2007)

Hiya Sam
That's a pretty neat building. Some nice architectural details there. I really like the B&W photos too. Excellent stuff! 
Be good to see some more photos when you've sorted them.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Oct 30, 2007)

interesting place, like the moody B&W effect


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Like everyone else, love the B&W shots, makes everything look more atmospheric. It looks like an excellent explore, love hospitals. Do you know anymore about it? when it closed etc. Looks good. Do you have any more pics of this place?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## joannie-doodle (Dec 7, 2007)

smileysal said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Like everyone else, love the B&W shots, makes everything look more atmospheric. It looks like an excellent explore, love hospitals. Do you know anymore about it? when it closed etc. Looks good. Do you have any more pics of this place?
> 
> ...



hi there, 
I live not far from this hospital. Amazingly it only closed this year I think. It was most recently a neuro rehab hospital under Northgate & Prudhoe NHS Trust and moved into a new purpose built facility in Walkergate. The hospital was called Hunters Moor and there's some good bits and pieces about it on the web.
I work for a mental health trust in Sunderland and there's a fab derelict hospital called Cherry Knowle. It's got to be the biggest, most imposing looking empty building I've ever seen! There are quite a few buildings still in use on the site, and I go there quite frequently for meetings & training. The empty building is kind of up a hill and broods over the rest of the site. Again there's a lot of bits of history & some fab photos in places. 
I remember the first time I went to Cherry Knowle, it was a cold & misty day in october or nov a couple of years ago. I didn't have a car at the time and walked down the drive (it's about half a mile or longer and the buildings are all spread out) past the old building, there wasn't a soul around and it was a very spooky experience!
I've been fascinated with derelict buildings, particularly hospitals, for a few years now so it's great that I've stumbled across this site!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Joannie-d,
Good to read your experiences of this hospital and Cherry Knowle.
Welcome to Derelict Places, btw.


----------



## OSPA (Nov 11, 2008)

So this is Hunters Moor hospital? Fantastic, I've often looked at it whilst driving past. Did you manage to get inside?


----------



## the|td4 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice shots mate the b&w adds lovely depth, excellent find!

I'll keep an eye on this one


----------



## Potter (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

